# ProxyServer Einrichten



## Seroega (14. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe da ne frage, und zwar wie ich einen Proxy so einrichte, das ich im internet anonym 
surfen kann, denn auf manchen seiten kann man auf usersuche gehen und dann stehen die 
kompleten daten von einem, sprich IP und der Internetanbieter und so weter, ich würde aber 
gerne anonym surfen. Habe schon gehoert das es mit nem ProxyServer geht weiß aber nicht
 wie ich das einrichten soll
Ich habe mir Jana-Server instaliert komme da aber nicht weiter  .

Habe WinXP Home.

Hoffe ihr habt ne lösung für mich.


----------



## Sinac (14. November 2005)

Das Programm Jana-Server ist im Prinzip kein Proxy Server (doch schon aber eben anders), denn ein lokal installierter Proxyserver würde dir rein garnichts bringen da er denn trotzdem mit deiner IP im Internet wäre. Auf der Seite des Projektes findest du eine Dokumentation wie du ihn einrichtest und benutzt. Und das was du hier machst heißt surfen und nicht serven! Server serven, Surfer surfen!

Desweiteren nur mal als Anmerkung deine IP ist kein Geheimniss im Internet und dein Provider etc. lässt sich daran erkennen. Das ist aber kein Problem, es bringt faktisch niemandem etwas deine IP zu kenne, so wichtig bist du nicht. Und wenn du wirklich was anstellst kriegen sie dich trotzdem.


----------



## Seroega (14. November 2005)

Geholfen hat es mir zwar nicht, aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Sinac (14. November 2005)

Seroega hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geholfen hat es mir zwar nicht, aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


Was hast du denn erwartet?


----------

